# Systmes > Windows > Scurit >  Lancement connection Wanadoo intempestif

## riri2938

Bonjour, j'ai wanadoo install sur mon PC. Ds que XP est lanc, j'ai un message me demandant si je veux me connecter  internet et ce message revient systmatiquement tant que je ne rpond pas "Oui". J'ai lanc une analyse anti-virus mais cela continue. Quelqu'un peut il m'aider ?

----------


## {F-I}

Ce n'est plus  l'actualit avec Wanadoo,  prsent c'est Orange  :;): 

Une application "normale" tente de se connecter  l'internet durant ces temps non ?

Parce que mon voisin m'avait demand de rsoudre ce problme, il pensait qu'il y a eu un petit problme avec son ordinateur, mais en ralit c'tait une petite application qui tentait de se connecter tout le temps via internet (quelque chose comme compteur de souris, je ne sais plus)

----------


## riri2938

Dsol pour Wanado mais je suis probablement un nostalgique. Non je ne pense pas que ce soit une application normale puisque cela ne le fait que depuis trs peu de temps. En fait depuis que mon fils se connecte  MSN.
J'ai Norton Antivirus sur mon PC ainsi que Spybot - search and destroy, que j'ai lanc tous le deux mais cela n'a rien chang

----------


## {F-I}

Je ne saurai pas te rpondre par la vie "rparation" de ton problme, mais je peux te proposer une solution alternative...

Avant cela, dois-je connatre quelques prcisions de l'utilisation, utilises-tu quelques choses (logiciel) propos par Wanadoo (Orange) ?

Ou bien il te sert uniquement pour se connecter  internet sans rien de plus ?

Tu le connecte avec quoi un modem ? un livebox ?

----------


## Jannus

Vrifie les options de connexion de ton navigateur, de ton logiciel d'emails, etc.
Tu as probablement un logiciel qui est paramtr en connexion automatique.

Fais aussi un scan en ligne :
Secuser Anti-Virus
Kaspersky scan en ligne
McAfee scan en ligne

----------


## riri2938

je me connecte via un modem. je ne crois pas que ce soit un programme car je n'ai rien charg de nouveau rcemment et je ne rencontrais pas ce problme auparavant.
j'ai essay de lancer les anti-virus mais aucun n'a pris
Et pourtant a continue; ds que je coupe wanadoo, ce programme redmarre me demandant de me connecter

----------


## Manumation

Fais un scan Hijackthis, en mode normal et en mode sans chec si cela ne donne rien...

Plus d'infos :
--> http://www.developpez.net/forums/sho...d.php?t=530859

----------


## Tellen

> ..... Non je ne pense pas que ce soit une application normale puisque cela ne le fait que depuis trs peu de temps. En fait depuis que mon fils se connecte  MSN.......


Bonjour

Je ne connais pas bien MSN mais est-il lanc au dmmarage et ne tente-t'il  pas de se connecter en automatique ?

----------


## _solo

en fait tu as du cliquer sur connexion automatique lors du lancement de Internet explorer et surement que pour economiqer de la memoire windows utilise IE comme explorer de fichier ce qui fait que tu ouvre un repertoire , IL croit que tu veut te connecter  ::): 
cad tu as le process iexplore.exe pour "explor" tes fichiers au lieu de explorer.exe

----------

